
Issue 468153 – chromium – autocomplete=off is ignored on non-login INPUTs - porker
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=468153#
======
Piskvorrr
Chrome is steaming full speed ahead to become as locked-in, as broken, and
consequently as hated as IE6. The Dark Ages are coming back, brace yourselves.

